# Ordered a new 2014 Hoyt Charger *First Victim*



## Corey J (Dec 27, 2013)

Just got back from The Huntin Shack in Cartersville and placed my order with PJ! I got the blackout charger and plan on dressing her up in orange! I shot a charger that he had at his shop that was 30 in and 70# with a 370 grain arrow and it was getting 323 FPS! I should be able to get the same out of mine! Can't wait to get it!!! I'll update this thread when it comes in!


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 27, 2013)

Sweet. I just picked up a used 2013 Charger. I had Scott Ford of Apache Strings put me a new set on it. Just picked it up and I'm eager to fling some arrows. Scott does good work and he might surprise you on the price of a custom set. He goes by Tracker1 on here. Defiantly worth looking in to.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Dec 27, 2013)

*strings*

Good bow choice and Scott makes some great strings l put a set on my Alpha Elite last year and they are still going and also the bow picked up a extra 5 fps im getting a set made for my Pro Comp in orange its a blackout bow also...Its going to be my Obsession Killer....hehe...


----------



## MossyCreek (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats man, that charger is a great bow. You will definitely be happy with it!


----------



## Corey J (Feb 1, 2014)

Going to pick her up today!!!


----------



## Corey J (Feb 1, 2014)

Here she is!! Can't wait to get her all dressed up!


----------



## Kashkj87 (Feb 1, 2014)

What's cams are on that bad boy RKT?


----------



## RE185 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good looking Bow man.


----------



## Corey J (Feb 1, 2014)

Kashkj87 said:


> What's cams are on that bad boy RKT?



Charger's have their own cams. Charger Cams. Go figure lol


----------



## MossyCreek (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^ yep, but DL can be adjusted without a press too which is pretty cool. Its a sweet shooting bow, Kill a biggun man!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a '13 Charger. 

Really like it.


----------



## Kashkj87 (Feb 2, 2014)

What is msrp on a charger? Stock


----------



## Corey J (Feb 2, 2014)

Anywhere from 500-530 bare.


----------



## Kashkj87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Dang not bad at all, I bought the faktor 30 2 months ago, I bet that charger is just as smooth for half the price, I like that black out too... What's IBO on that?


----------



## Corey J (Feb 2, 2014)

Kashkj87 said:


> Dang not bad at all, I bought the faktor 30 2 months ago, I bet that charger is just as smooth for half the price, I like that black out too... What's IBO on that?


I threw a whisker biscuit, d loop and sight on so I could shoot it. It's very smoothe! No hand shock and smoking fast! Brad Lewis, who has the 2013 model, is getting 323 FPS with it. He's shooting Easton Carbon hex 330 arrows weighing 370 grains. I should be able to get the same speeds!!


----------



## Kashkj87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Put pics up on here when u deck it out brother.. Sweet rig man


----------



## Corey J (Feb 8, 2014)

She's coming along! Got the color accessories today. Black octane stab should be here in a few days. I just threw on a stab and biscuit so I could shoot it! I'll update again when I get the stab finished!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 8, 2014)

gorgeous bow Corey!


----------



## Kashkj87 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's awsome man... What do u think about Hoyt's factory strings.. I'm thinking about putting some fluorescent green vapor trails on mine... Orange would look awesome on ur rig.. Wonder how much it would cost, or are the factory strings good?


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kashkj87 said:


> That's awsome man... What do u think about Hoyt's factory strings.. I'm thinking about putting some fluorescent green vapor trails on mine... Orange would look awesome on ur rig.. Wonder how much it would cost, or are the factory strings good?



The Charger strings are OK, but the strings on your Faktor are top notch.  From the builders I've spoken with, they have not been able to outperform the 2014 factory strings.  That says a lot.  I would not change unless you wanted it for color reasons alone.


----------



## Kashkj87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, u think the faktor strings are the same as the carbon spyder.. I know they both have the Z5 cam... The strings are fuse I think... But if they are good I won't bother then, I'll take ur word for it


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Kashkj87 said:


> Thanks for the advice, u think the faktor strings are the same as the carbon spyder.. I know they both have the Z5 cam... The strings are fuse I think... But if they are good I won't bother then, I'll take ur word for it



They are both made with BCY X material, the new material for this year.  The only complaint I've heard is the thickness on the main string.  Some have had to reserve the center serving because its fairly large in diameter, and can pull nocks off.  If yours isn't doing it, leave them alone.  They're high quality.


----------



## Phshunter10 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great looking bow man!... I'm actually thinking of getting the charger how do you like it?


----------



## Corey J (Feb 8, 2014)

It's a great bow!! Super fast and dead in the hand! And they look awesome


----------



## Phshunter10 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Corey J where did you get the color kit


----------



## Corey J (Feb 8, 2014)

I ordered it off ebay. I love the grip! Feels awesome!


----------



## Corey J (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my octane stab in today along with my orange QAD hdx. I colored the piston on the stab orange so it's comin along!! Now I have to get a sight that matches the bow  and get the rest mounted and I'll be ready! Picked up some Easton bowfire arrows that match as well! I love how they look!


----------



## Corey J (Feb 18, 2014)

Close up


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking like a Tennessee bow.. Lol look good


----------



## Corey J (Feb 18, 2014)

Qad hdx


----------



## Corey J (Feb 25, 2014)

The Hoyt claimed it's first victim!! Perfect size pig for me...cause I don't have to drag much  put a spot and stalk on a group of 3. 
40 yard shot in an open field and the muzzy phantom did the trick!!!


----------



## Corey J (Feb 25, 2014)

Double lung


----------



## Phshunter10 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Nice shot*

I got a charger last weekend! Love it best bow I have ever owned! Black out just like yours


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats  Cory J. I bought a Charger two weeks ago and can't wait to go hunting with it. It's my 1st bow.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats on the pork, and sharp bow.


----------



## Pine Knot Peeps (Feb 26, 2014)

Nicely played! Hoyt'em!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 26, 2014)

love it corey!  congrats bro


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats man....good looking bow to!


----------



## UXO (Feb 28, 2014)

Sharp looking bow!  Do you guys that own Chargers mind me asking what a real world price is on one?  Just a ballpark number would be great, you can PM me if you'd like.  I'm looking into getting into bowhunting next season and the Charger is on my list of bows to shoot before I decide which to buy.


----------



## Phshunter10 (Feb 28, 2014)

UXO said:


> Sharp looking bow!  Do you guys that own Chargers mind me asking what a real world price is on one?  Just a ballpark number would be great, you can PM me if you'd like.  I'm looking into getting into bowhunting next season and the Charger is on my list of bows to shoot before I decide which to buy.



PM sent... Hope it helps, nothing gets your heart pumping like Bowhunting!


----------

